# New detailing center Swansea ?



## justina3

Just wondering if it is anyone from here, Neath road bottom of the Hafod 
Cermaic Pro all over the signage. 


:wave:


----------



## warren

Not seen that.


----------



## warren

My mate has alloy wheel re furb place near ATS..:thumb:


----------



## justina3

I know the place right behind steadmans car sales, so if you head towards town dyfaty lets it's the old car running garage on you left before you go up the hill.

That said I pass the place 5-10 times a day and never seen it open


----------



## warren

Old krypton tuning place I think.


----------



## JwilliamsM

warren said:


> My mate has alloy wheel re furb place near ATS..:thumb:


yep i know steve, he is good he's done a few bits for me, can paint other car bits too


----------



## MJT

The ceramic pro unit was open a few months ago ad it's the only time I've seen it open.I called in and a foreign guy told me he had the car wash in Carmarthen and this was for "proper valets". He said it was £1000 a car and he didn't need heat lamps to cure it as he just left the car overnight.it looked a bit dusty in there and he said it takes about three days to do a car.


----------



## chongo

MJT said:


> The ceramic pro unit was open a few months ago ad it's the only time I've seen it open.I called in and a foreign guy told me he had the car wash in Carmarthen and this was for "proper valets". He said it was £1000 a car and he didn't need heat lamps to cure it as he just left the car overnight.it looked a bit dusty in there and he said it takes about three days to do a car.


Walk away FAST


----------



## MJT

I did I only went in as I've never seen it open ad was curious.


----------

